# Guys, just need your help please ?



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Evening guys, Hope everyone is well and having a fine evening so far.

Guys, I think I have an issue with my car believe it might be the turbo, the car is a tdi 130, when reversing I can hear a whoosh kind of noise and when pulling in first gear, I hear the same whoosh kind of noise, I don't think I use to get this kind of noise before, plus when pulling in second gear third and forth gear the power is not there; I am right thinking the turbo has almost gone on my car, the car does smoke a little but not heavily, but the exhaust gases are extremely hot, and when revving when idle, the car smells of burning from the driver hand side.

Could someone on here please help me what the problem could be, I have feeling it might be my turbo, but on the other hand I could be paranoid, but the performance is not there, and can smell burning kind of smell from the driver hand side of the car, and the exhaust gases from the rear exhaust end is extremely hot.

Heres a video from a youtube video, *from another member*, I have the exact same noise, the heading the user has used is blown Turbo.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Any help on the above please ^^^


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

You only posted it a couple of minutes ago Roy!
Havent you been saying your car has been running **** for a while?
Couldnt you have taken it to a garage? Or found someone with *** com and see if any fault codes where being chucked up before any potential failures have happened?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Has been running rough for a while, it's intermittent off and on, running rough for a while, started the car up today, reversed and started hearing this whoosh kind of noise plus when pulling away in first gear, I was thinking could be the turbine blades from the turbo.

Just started getting this noise today, clocked it straight away.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Sounds like the blades of the turbo are hitting the housing.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> Sounds like the blades of the turbo are hitting the housing.


That's what I was thinking as well, the turbine blades, I am better off refurnishing the turbo, if so, where's the best place to refurbish one, sounds like air escaping to myself, only here this when the revs are dropping when it's being revved; but can not hear it when being revved at 3.000 rpm.

Might sound a stupid question, but does pushing the car destroy the turbo plus braking on a slope, would it affect the alignment of the turbo shaft.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> Sounds like the blades of the turbo are hitting the housing.


Just what i was going to post, sounds exactly like it.

like a police car lol.

Iain.. *** Com lmao hilarious :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> Sounds like the blades of the turbo are hitting the housing.


On the other hand, I was thinking maybe the inter-cooler could be loose, if so, how much would charge for stripping the inter-cooler and placing it back on securely, I might be way off the mark here.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Just what i was going to post, sounds exactly like it.
> 
> like a police car lol.
> 
> Iain.. *** Com lmao hilarious :thumb:


I would not say it sounds like a police car :speechles, it's not that loud, it's a whoosh noise, like from the video above.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey up Trip, doesn't sound good if it's the same as the video linked, although hopefully worst case scenario is you end up getting an uprated turbo and FMIC 

Apparently I got 'sticky vanes' on mine, some have said clean up, some have said new turbo. Wen it drops under 40mpg, then I'll think about it


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I reckon it's something to do with the turbo too - can't put my finger on exactly what but it's there.

And to think I'm getting my *TSI* (ok so it's not a TDI like yours) soon is a little worrying?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I reckon it's something to do with the turbo too - can't put my finger on exactly what but it's there.
> 
> And to think I'm getting my *TSI* (ok so it's not a TDI like yours) soon is a little worrying?


Calm doon fanboy.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Edstrung Evening :thumb: don't say that new turbo and Front mounted intercooler, that will cost me more than what the car is worth 

God knows, is it the exact same sound as above, in the video.

Edstrung does your turbo sound like the one in the video above, plus how is the torque levels with your bora, I have less torque and pulling power in second and third gear, don't get pushed in the seat any more.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Gerrit traded in lad before it goes kaboom and costs mucho lucre.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> Sounds like the blades of the turbo are hitting the housing.


That's what happened on my BMW luckily it jammed rather than sending little bits into the engine.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This car was my pride and joy back I days, had alot of fun with the car, maintained it well all through out the years the best I could, would bring tears to my eyes when it's gone, it's been good to me, but not recently.

Edstrung, my car does not go in limp mode, even when pushing hard to the limit, it's only done it once in it's life, had to switch the car off, and start again and it was fine.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Danno1975 said:


> That's what happened on my BMW luckily it jammed rather than sending little bits into the engine.


I'm taking to the mechanics tomorrow, so they can hear the sound, they might say nothing to worry about.

When the cars warmed up, I will give it the beans, and it how it behaves; I am going to floor it hard and see how it responds.


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

What is the condition and security of your exhaust like?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Love the tags


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

My name is Trip, this video is from another member from youtube, it's not my video.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It does sound like the turbo is shot.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Cheers Ross, for the help, I was thinking the same as well, does anyone know a good refurbishment Turbo place.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Guys, I can promise you my name is Trip, I have a VW Golf tdi, My name is not Roy at all.

Don't mind me asking, but where the hell did you get the name Roy from, it made me chuckle :lol:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Roy - I can't hear the noise (YT does not play at work).

But it it's a wooshing air noise and loss of power I'd first suspect an air leak between the turbo and intake manifold or a sticking wastgate.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Bero said:


> Roy - I can't hear the noise (YT does not play at work).
> 
> But it it's a wooshing air noise and loss of power I'd first suspect an air leak between the turbo and intake manifold or a sticking wastgate.


*Roy ?*  I'm a young lad, *my real names Trip* :tumbleweed: I'm not in my bed slippers in this time and period, have another 60 years to go 

You could be right, I assume my best shot is taking to the car to a garage, and for them to have a listen, long shot, but might be worth it, I know Turbos cost alot of money  that's the last thing I want the problem to be.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

This may help Roy err Trip:lol:

http://www.turbodynamics.co.uk/shop/volkswagen-volkswagen-passat-c-990_1032_1038.html


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Ross said:


> This may help Roy err Trip:lol:
> 
> http://www.turbodynamics.co.uk/shop/volkswagen-volkswagen-passat-c-990_1032_1038.html


Top man Russ, thanks :thumb:

I'll bell them :thumb:

One thing is, first it was VW Golf Fan, now it's me, what's with all these Golf Drivers, they get targeted easy :lol: I maybe opened a amusement thread now :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Folks, took the car to a garage today, and the guy placed a vcds port, and no fault codes found on the car, I was not shocked as a turbo will no throw a code up.

He revved it when the car was stationary, and told me the clutch pedal is hard, but to me seems ok, and also informed when revving when stationary the car does not sound right, but was uncertain what the issue could be, he said maybe it's the alternator, but it's charging the battery fine and the bearing does not screech at all.

I'm out of options now, not to sure what could be the problem.

Thought I would continue this thread, as others have helped me on here.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

hmmm seems is going to be a saga then Roy


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> I'm out of options now, not to sure what could be the problem.


Me neither, tis a little strange.

Just drive it into a tree! :lol: :lol:  joke by the way!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> hmmm seems is going to be a saga then Roy


What's a saga ?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Me neither, tis a little strange.
> 
> Just drive it into a tree! :lol: :lol:  joke by the way!


Hey  Open a new up thread buddie, They will get off my back, it's always VW Golf owners who get attacked :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

And who ever this Roy is , I will knock him out clean in 3 seconds flat


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Hey  Open a new up thread buddie, They will get off my back, it's always VW Golf owners who get attacked :lol:


Now your just filling me head with good ideas! :lol:

So they get off your back......but are constantly on mine!   :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Now your just filling me head with good ideas! :lol:
> 
> So they get off your back......but are constantly on mine!   :lol:


Just start any thread up, worlds your ostler on here, seriously 

They are getting on my back as well  This Royster, once I track him down, I am going give him the 6 4 Treatment, Give him a slap and half 

This threads suppose to be about my car not running right and trying to find a diagnosis for it, and all I'm thinking about is this New kid on the block, Mr Royster, even had nightmares yesterday :lol:


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Before you self condemn the turbo. Try another garage maybe a vw specialist. If it sounds like a police car siren and the noise is always there its worn turbo bearings/shaft play if its a woosh noise like air escaping its more likely to be a loose/split boost hose or intercooler.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Ian-83 said:


> Before you self condemn the turbo. Try another garage maybe a vw specialist. If it sounds like a police car siren and the noise is always there its worn turbo bearings/shaft play if its a woosh noise like air escaping its more likely to be a loose/split boost hose or intercooler.


Thanks for your input, really appreciated :thumb:
The garage I took it too was a VW specialist, Took me a while tracking the garage down, as it was in middle of no where, in the country lanes.
He had a listen, revved the car in idle, and said something does not sound right here, but could not pin point what the problem could be, no police siren noises, more a whoosh kind of noise, but when in second gear, and placing your footdown quick, the torque is not there, plus I can hear a shaft from the turbo grinding after 3,000 rpm, I assume it might have a bit of a play in the shaft, and hitting the acceleration hard does not help, span it too quick in it's testing today.

He did comment on the clutch is hard, but too me it's fine, I really thought the clutch could do with a change, but he said it's fine, without testdriving the car, no way of checking the clutch that way


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> What's a saga ?


http://www.saga.co.uk/insurance/car-insurance.aspx

your name is "Roy Ama Tripping"? :lol:and in your 50's...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> Thanks for your input, really appreciated :thumb:
> The garage I took it too was a VW specialist, Took me a while tracking the garage down, as it was in middle of no where, in the country lanes.
> He had a listen, revved the car in idle, and said something does not sound right here, but could not pin point what the problem could be, no police siren noises, more a whoosh kind of noise, but when in second gear, and placing your footdown quick, the torque is not there, plus I can hear a shaft from the turbo grinding after 3,000 rpm, I assume it might have a bit of a play in the shaft, and hitting the acceleration hard does not help, span it too quick in it's testing today.
> 
> He did comment on the clutch is hard, but too me it's fine, I really thought the clutch could do with a change, but he said it's fine, without testdriving the car, no way of checking the clutch that way


On a serious note any help on the issue I have described.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

This is a bit of a saga now 

No Trip, my turbo doesn't sound like that, but my wastegate is starting to sound a little too much like a dump valve for my liking.

I thought my economy was down to 44, then I realised it's just me not being able to drive slow with so much grip  Also, I get the limp mode every now and again when in high gears pushing it on private roads. Gotta get it sorted before I get to the track, but not until the suspension is sorted out 

Good luck Roy, errr Trip


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Guys, sorry for digging this thread suddenly, I drove my car today, it's get to speed where I like it, but the acceleration time getting there is really slow, plus the car has less torque and compression through the engine, the car has been vcds scanned and no fault codes found, I was thinking will a injector cleaner help at all.

If one of the injector is not working correctly, will the fault code be a vcds scan at all pick up a injector on the car.

I really hated driving my car today, even at 3,000 to 4,000 rpm there is no extra torque at all, after several attempts, the acceleration pedal was pulsing for some reason, I have not got a clue what's up with the car, the power feels like a 1.4 diesel.

Is any VAG owners on here have the same problem on there cars at all.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Is there any help on the above please ^^^ sorry for this.

I;m looking a additive on the market that will clean the egr system on my car, is there one on the market at all.

I'm also getting a pulley noise when pulling away in first gear, but the tensioner and belt was changed last year, can't really pin point what the problem could be.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a B6 140 tdi, Roy. Recently I was driving down the road and had a loss of power, previous to this I felt as though the turbo was blown. Suddenly got a message saying Maintenance issue on the MFD. Took it to my local VAG dealer and no message showed up. On further investigation it turned out that the turbo vacumm was gone.

Not covered by warranty (although the turbo was) Cost me £290 to fix:wall:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Will-S said:


> I have a B6 140 tdi, Roy. Recently I was driving down the road and had a loss of power, previous to this I felt as though the turbo was blown. Suddenly got a message saying Maintenance issue on the MFD. Took it to my local VAG dealer and no message showed up. On further investigation it turned out that the turbo vacumm was gone.
> 
> Not covered by warranty (although the turbo was) Cost me £290 to fix:wall:


Thanks, what's a MFD ? Plus what is turbo vacuum, not properly clued up when it comes to mechanics.

Was your car smoking at all.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Multi Function Display, have you taken it to a VAG specialist ?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

What's a multi function display, don't think mine has it.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

like this ...

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/a5/multifunction-display-VW.htm


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks, mine does not have these functions, they look ace though.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Thanks, what's a MFD ? Plus what is turbo vacuum, not properly clued up when it comes to mechanics.
> 
> Was your car smoking at all.


No smoke, just a loss of power. Felt like it was misfiring.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Folks, had the car fully scanned today, no fault codes were found, was a intensive scan, with two computers, was told the engine has no fault codes, plus the transmission is perfect as well plus the aircon as well.

I possibly place it down to decontaminated fuel, must admit the long 65 mile drive, the car did benefit from the long run, when arrived home, the idle and tick over was smoother plus the acceleration as well.

I think for any car, a longer run is required, certainly helped mine today.

Thought I would update this thread.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Do you take the car for a run often Trip? Or do you only do short runs?
Cars dont really like pootling about too much,they dont warm up correctly and it can gunk their gubbins up.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

PugIain said:


> Do you take the car for a run often Trip? Or do you only do short runs?
> Cars dont really like pootling about too much,they dont warm up correctly and it can gunk their gubbins up.


Hi PugLian, to be honest I tend to do short runs on the car, first time this year I have done 65 miles altogether from a single day, I Certainly felt a improvement from the car, it's smoother, and pulls slightly better.

Back in the day, I use to drive the car alot, 1000 miles a week or more, but have backed down now, due to limitations.

I was thinking placing a additive to the fuel tank, which one would you recommend, thinking going for a strong version, something that will clean the fuel lines plus the combustion chamber as well, if there i any additive on the market that does this clean.
I've tried the millers, it's ok, but nothing special, just gives a smoother drive for a short while.


----------

